# Give away my Fascinate?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright so my friend recently inherited a Fascinate, however it has a cracked screen (still fully functional)...anyways I have a Fascinate that is completely fried (the actual phone part) however cosmetically (screen, body, etc) it is in literally perfect show room shape. If there is no value to the phone since it doesn't work anymore I thought about just giving it to him so he could maybe use the digitizer and screen (if it still works, assuming the water didn't damage it) and whatever other parts he wanted. Does this sound like a good idea or is this still of value to me even though it doesnt work and never will?


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

ya just depends if ur screen didnt take any damage, my mes has a cracked screen (slipped out of my pocket onto tile) but is still fully functional and id love to find a phone like urs to replace my screen with. seems like a good deal for ur buddy and an easy way for you to dispose of the phone


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea I will probabaly just give it to him


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

As long as he has the tools and skill to replace the screen himself. It can be a tricky process and easy to strip screws and break connectors.

If you look at eBay you could sell it "for parts" for 50$ or so.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just assume give it to him I mean 50 bucks isn't a big deal and yea he can do it he is very good with technical things


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

I just bought my fiance a fascinate, do they have a rep for cracking screens? Ive dropped every phone ive ever had from since pretty ridiculous drops and thank god I haven't broken one yet, id be p1553d! Anyways, I was just wondering if we should take extra precaution with it...
And cc, what kind of bike do you have (the pic comes up blurry, I can't tell exactly)? I have an 02 cr250 and was thinking about getting a big bore kit. Good to see a fellow red rider!

sent from my dRo1d X via talkatap


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah If it were my friend I'd just give it to him as long as I knew he wouldn't just break it lol. Or I'd just do it for him.

And yeah my fasci has endured some roughness including being dropped waist high onto brick. I think I have my zagg full body shield to thank for that though.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

jHutch said:


> I just bought my fiance a fascinate, do they have a rep for cracking screens? Ive dropped every phone ive ever had from since pretty ridiculous drops and thank god I haven't broken one yet, id be p1553d! Anyways, I was just wondering if we should take extra precaution with it...
> And cc, what kind of bike do you have (the pic comes up blurry, I can't tell exactly)? I have an 02 cr250 and was thinking about getting a big bore kit. Good to see a fellow red rider!
> 
> sent from my dRo1d X via talkatap


2010 crf250 and nice rockin the 2 smoker, I used to race a lot, I still ride desert and the track a lot but cant race much anymore due to the fact im up at college now but yea way sick


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

CC268 said:


> 2010 crf250 and nice rockin the 2 smoker, I used to race a lot, I still ride desert and the track a lot but cant race much anymore due to the fact im up at college now but yea way sick


Awesome, actually I should of known that from the white back fender lol.. I had to give up racing a awhile ago too, thanks to concussion after concussion and then topped it off with a broken femur.. but, I just bought my 4 year old an 02 jr 50 (gonna be the best Xmas present ever haha) so I'm prob gonna get full throttle again here in the next couple years.

sent from my dRo1d X via talkatap


----------

